# Φορολογική αναμόρφωση (ευκαιρία για φόνο)



## Ulkomaalainen (Sep 18, 2011)

Έχει κάνει κανείς σας; Δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα μεταφραστή να την αναφέρει κι έχουμε διορία ως τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, μα αν κάποιος δεν έχει τίποτα απολύτως να συμπληρώσει στο έντυπό της οφείλει να πληρώσει λογιστή για το τίποτα; :blink:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2011)

Τι είναι η φορολογική αναμόρφωση; Μόνη μου κάνω τα λογιστικά μου, λογιστή δεν πληρώνω, αλλά δεν άκουσα για καμιά φορολογική αναμόρφωση μέχρι τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου. Μήπως εννοείς φορολογικές εκκρεμότητες, π.χ. συγκεντρωτικές προηγουμένων ετών κλπ.;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

Βάσει των προβλέψεων της παραγράφου 9 του άρθρου 17 του Ν.3842/2010, βλ. *ΠΟΛ 1143/2011* "Προθεσμίες υποβολής δηλώσεων φορολογίας εισοδήματος οικον. έτους 2011, κατάστασης φορολογικής αναμόρφωσης , του «Ειδικού Σημειώματος Αυτοελέγχου Φ.Π.Α.» μέσω διαδικτύου και των περιοδικών δηλώσεων Φ.Π.Α.": http://www.minfin.gr/content-api/f/...ac51068c0e898e0f/application/pdf/ΠΟΛ+1143.pdf. Για τις οδηγίες συμπλήρωσης βλ. *ΠΟΛ 1053/2011* "Φορολογική Αναμόρφωση — Οδηγίες συμπλήρωσης εντύπων οικονομικού έτους 2011: α) Δηλώσεων φορολογίας εισοδήματος Ο.Ε, Ε.Ε, κ.λπ. (Ε5) και β) Οικονομικών στοιχείων επιχειρήσεων και επιτηδευματιών (Ε3)": http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/index/circular/12064/http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/index/circular/12064/hl/1053 και http://www.minfin.gr/content-api/f/...+οδηγίες+συμπλήρωσης+οικον.+έτους+2010-11.pdf.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Sep 18, 2011)

Κι εγώ με τον πατέρα μου τα κάνω κι ανήκω στην κατηγορία όσων δεν έχουν να συμπληρώσουν τίποτα απολύτως στην εν λόγω αναμόρφωση κι έχω ακούσει τα μύρια όσα από διάφορους λογιστές. Άλλος δεν την είχε ακουστά, άλλος είπε ότι είμαστε όλοι υπόχρεοι, άλλος ότι δεν έχεις μη εκπιπτόμενες δαπάνες (τουτέστιν αν δεν έχεις να συμπληρώσεις τίποτα) δεν πρέπει να υποβάλλεις ό,τι κι αν σου λένε. Μύλος!!! (για έτι μία φορά)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2012)

Ορίστε τι λέει η εγκύκλιος με τις οδηγίες που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο Ζαζ:
Οι επιχειρήσεις αμιγώς παροχής υπηρεσιών πρέπει να δηλώνουν ποσό ακαθάριστων εσόδων(κ.α. 105) τουλάχιστον ίσο ή μεγαλύτερο αυτού που προκύπτει από τον πολλαπλασιασμό του αθροίσματος των εξόδων και δαπανών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων σε κάθε περίπτωση και των αποσβέσεων που αναλογούν(κ.α. 102), με το συντελεστή αναγωγής αυτού σε ακαθάριστα έσοδα. Ως συντελεστής αναγωγής(κ.α. 104) λαμβάνεται ο συντελεστής που προκύπτει από τη σχέση του κλάσματος που αριθμητή έχει τον αριθμό εκατό (100) και παρονομαστή τον αριθμό εκατό (100) μείον τον προβλεπόμενο μοναδικό συντελεστή καθαρού κέρδους (Μ.Σ.Κ.Κ). 
​
Δηλαδή, έχουμε και λέμε: 
Μοναδικός συντελεστής καθαρού κέρδους για το επάγγελμά μας, 47,75.
Συντελεστής αναγωγής = 100 : (100-47,75) 
Δηλαδή, συντελεστής αναγωγής 100:52,25 = 1,9138.

Δηλαδή, αν δηλώνουμε έξοδα/δαπάνες π.χ. 10.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο, υποχρεούμαστε να δηλώνουμε ακαθάριστα έσοδα τουλάχιστον 10.000 επί 1,9138, δηλαδή 19.138 ευρώ.

Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα: Αν δηλώνουμε αυτό το ποσόν και με το παραπάνω, τι υποχρεώσεις έχουμε όσον αφορά την αναμόρφωση; Τι γράφουμε σ' αυτά τα περίεργα χαρτιά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2012)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> ...άλλος ότι δεν έχεις μη εκπιπτόμενες δαπάνες (τουτέστιν αν δεν έχεις να συμπληρώσεις τίποτα) δεν πρέπει να υποβάλλεις ό,τι κι αν σου λένε.


Προσοχή, όμως: τι εννοούμε όταν λέμε "μη εκπιπτόμενες δαπάνες"; 

Εννοούμε π.χ. το κομμάτι εκείνο των ετήσιων δαπανών της επαγγελματικής μας έδρας που σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της εφορίας δεν μπορούμε να τα συνυπολογίσουμε στα επαγγελματικά μας έξοδα επειδή δουλεύουμε στο σπίτι μας; Γιατί απ' αυτό έχουμε όλοι.

Ή εννοούμε "δαπάνες που τις είχατε υπολογίσει στα επαγγελματικά σας έξοδα λειτουργώντας κάπως 'δημιουργικά', αλλά τώρα σας δίνουμε την ευκαιρία να συμπληρώσετε αυτό το έντυπο και να τις ξαναδηλώσετε ως μη εκπιπτόμενες, και να σας βάλουμε να ξαναπληρώσετε φόρο";

*Εν ολίγοις, μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για το νόημα αυτής της καινούργιας προσθήκης στη γραφειοκρατία που είχαμε μέχρι τώρα για την τήρηση των βιβλίων μας;*

Λέω εγώ τώρα με το φτωχό μου μυαλό: Γιατί δεν μπορεί ο επαγγελματίας να φορολογείται μόνο με τον μοναδικό συντελεστή καθαρού κέρδους, ο οποίος να είναι μαχητός για όποιον έχει όρεξη να αποδείξει στην εφορία ότι είχε μεγαλύτερα έξοδα, και άρα μικρότερα κέρδη; Δηλαδή, χιλιάδες επαγγελματίες θα μπορούσαν να απαλλαγούν από την τήρηση βιβλίων και η εφορία από την υποχρέωση να ελέγχει (και να δημιουργεί προϋποθέσεις συναλλαγών κάτω απ' το τραπέζι). Θέλουν να με φορολογήσουν με συντελεστή κέρδους 60, 70, 80%; Ας το κάνουν, αρκεί να με απαλλάξουν από την υποχρέωση να τηρώ βιβλία. Τι να το κάνω που μου έχουν συντελεστή 47,75%, όταν με σταυρώνουν κυριολεκτικά κάθε χρόνο για να μαζεύω αποδείξεις, να γράφω στα βιβλία και να τρέχω στους λογιστές;

Για ένα μικρό διάστημα το είχαν κάνει αυτό για τους ασφαλιστές. Ενώ είχαν συντελεστή κέρδους 60%, τους τον αύξησαν στο 75% και τους απάλλαξαν από την υποχρέωση να κρατάνε βιβλία. Όποιος ήθελε να τηρεί βιβλία, μπορούσε να συνεχίσει όπως ήξερε, με τον μειωμένο συντελεστή. Έναν χρόνο μετά, άλλαξε η ηγεσία του ΥΠΟΙΚ και επανέφερε το παλιό καθεστώς.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λέω εγώ τώρα με το φτωχό μου μυαλό: Γιατί δεν μπορεί ο επαγγελματίας να φορολογείται μόνο με τον μοναδικό συντελεστή καθαρού κέρδους, ο οποίος να είναι μαχητός για όποιον έχει όρεξη να αποδείξει στην εφορία ότι είχε μεγαλύτερα έξοδα, και άρα μικρότερα κέρδη; Δηλαδή, χιλιάδες επαγγελματίες θα μπορούσαν να απαλλαγούν από την τήρηση βιβλίων και η εφορία από την υποχρέωση να ελέγχει (και να δημιουργεί προϋποθέσεις συναλλαγών κάτω απ' το τραπέζι). Θέλουν να με φορολογήσουν με συντελεστή κέρδους 60, 70, 80%; Ας το κάνουν, αρκεί να με απαλλάξουν από την υποχρέωση να τηρώ βιβλία. Τι να το κάνω που μου έχουν συντελεστή 47,75%, όταν με σταυρώνουν κυριολεκτικά κάθε χρόνο για να μαζεύω αποδείξεις, να γράφω στα βιβλία και να τρέχω στους λογιστές;
> 
> Για ένα μικρό διάστημα το είχαν κάνει αυτό για τους ασφαλιστές. Ενώ είχαν συντελεστή κέρδους 60%, τους τον αύξησαν στο 75% και τους απάλλαξαν από την υποχρέωση να κρατάνε βιβλία. Όποιος ήθελε να τηρεί βιβλία, μπορούσε να συνεχίσει όπως ήξερε, με τον μειωμένο συντελεστή. Έναν χρόνο μετά, άλλαξε η ηγεσία του ΥΠΟΙΚ και επανέφερε το παλιό καθεστώς.



Έτσι έκανα πάντα εγώ -και πολλοί άλλοι, οιονεί μισθωτοί, μηχανικοί- για να έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου. Ονόμαζα τη δραστηριότητά μου "παροχή υπηρεσιών σε οργανωμένα γραφεία", με συντελεστή 60% που ανέβαζα μόνη μου στο 72% λόγω διαφοράς δαπανών. Και είχα πάντα την ίδια απορία με σένα, γιατί στο καλό κρατάω βιβλία και σταυρώνομαι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2012)

Τις προάλλες που συμπληρώναμε την περιοδική του ΦΠΑ, ο λογιστής μου με ενημέρωσε ότι από φέτος «θα πρέπει να μου κάνει και την αναμόρφωση». «Δηλαδή;» τον ρώτησα. «Να, αντί να βάζουμε στα έξοδα το ποσοστό που αντιστοιχεί επειδή έχεις έδρα το σπίτι σου, θα βάζουμε όλο το νοίκι κλπ έξοδα και θα βγάζουμε το ποσοστό στο τέλος του χρόνου.»

Huh?


----------



## Elsa (May 1, 2012)

Αυτό το τρελό κατάλαβα κι εγώ με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό πως πρέπει να κάνω, γι αυτό από φέτος, είπα να μη βάζω καθόλου τέτοια έξοδα. Σιγά τη διαφορά που θα έχω, αφού αλλιώς, θα πρέπει να πάω μετά στο λογιστή να με ...αναμορφώσει. Άι σιχτίρ!


----------

